# Looking for UK clinic recommendations to import embryos for FET



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Hello ladies,

It's been a few years since I posted on Fertility Friends!

We had IVF in Cape Town in 2015 which resulted in our 22 month old daughter. We have 2 frozen embryos still in Cape Town from that cycle and are looking to import them to have FET in the UK.

Does anyone have any experience of doing this (importing for FET) or can anyone recommend a good fertility clinic in the UK who do FET?

We plan on doing medicated FET under our clinic in Cape Town but just having the embryo transfer in this country.

Thanks in advance!

Lisa


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello

We did the other way around.
We've transported our frozen embryos from the Bridge London (London women's clinic in London) to Kiev this year and everything went well. 
Ask for a quote first!
One company  (ivf couriers) asked for £2300-£2500 and the other one (Sunil from Cryozoom) charged us £1000 all inclusive. I can highly recommend this company. Sunil is very busy and the communication is sometimes difficult as he's flying around the world but he's an embryologist himself  (worked for the London Women's clinic) and he's reliable.
The London Women's clinic is good too, Mr. Mamiso is a great consultant there and we were very happy with the outcome. 
Good luck x


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

If the egg donor was anonymous the embryos cannot be transferred to the UK.


----------



## LisaO (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you very much ladies for taking the time to respond!

We're still in the 'research' phase but think we've narrowed down our choice of UK clinic to 3 (out of 11).

Our SA clinic recommend Sunil from Cryozoom as the courier but I have read that correspondence can be sketchy.

Thanks again


----------

